
A Guide to Aussie Slang - fanf2
https://nomadsworld.com/aussie-slang/
======
oldandtired
Have to laugh at the list.

I would dispute 2 and 21.

38 and 55 are impolite.

12 is actually a tine can (about 2 litres in size) with a wire handle tyo boil
water - for tea or coffeee (in a pinch)

36 and 51 not used much.

Never heard of 41, 49, 62, 68, 78 and 98.

A couple of them like nuddy and u-ie are pronounced differently from written.
nuddy has two pronunciations that I know of - the first is like nuhddy and the
second is like nouddy (as in could). u-ie is pronounced like you-ee.

The funny thing about the Australian language is that we can still be speaking
slang when we are speaking formally.

Have fun

